# Radio Station Logo in Dashboard (US Tiguan SEL-P) and some other questions I can't find an answer for.



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if that was ask before - I couldn't find anything with a search 

I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL - P - I saw some models online they show the Radio Logo (which I have uploaded to the Infotainment System) in their Dashboard - I can only see the station name and what's playing but no logo. 
Same with FM and Sirius XM. DO I miss anything here ??? 

Also can the theme be changed to a dynamic theme ? I saw it somewhere to change it with the OBD but can't find the right coding .. 

That Easy Entrance - EXIT - is there anyway to get the seat to go further back ??? seems to be limited .. 

Can the ambience lights change color like on the R ?


Sorry if that has been answered but I couldn't find it.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Strotti said:


> I'm not sure if that was ask before - I couldn't find anything with a search
> 
> I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL - P - I saw some models online they show the Radio Logo (which I have uploaded to the Infotainment System) in their Dashboard - I can only see the station name and what's playing but no logo.
> Same with FM and Sirius XM. DO I miss anything here ???
> ...


Which ambient lights? Doors or dash and infotainment? The doors in my SELP can't change color but I used OBD11 to add 30 color choices for the dash.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> Which ambient lights? Doors or dash and infotainment? The doors in my SELP can't change color but I used OBD11 to add 30 color choices for the dash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




I was hoping the doors in the R-Line Tiguan SEL-P would be abele to change color as well as the Golf R .. :-( THANKS for info


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Strotti said:


> I'm not sure if that was ask before - I couldn't find anything with a search
> 
> I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL - P - I saw some models online they show the Radio Logo (which I have uploaded to the Infotainment System) in their Dashboard - I can only see the station name and what's playing but no logo.
> Same with FM and Sirius XM. DO I miss anything here ???


My SE only shows radio station logos for HD Radio: 









Although there IS a way to get radio logos on FM stations - but they need to be uploaded to the hard drive of the radio. I tried to do it but had no luck. Hopefully someone will be able to chime in on how to do this. 

SiriusXM stations all have station logos - but they're so criminal with their fees and unauthorized charges on my card. Will be cancelling when my service with them when runs out in February. I strongly recommend NOT giving them your credit card. They're crooks. FM and app connect are good enough for me now. Lol


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> My SE only shows radio station logos for HD Radio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured out how to upload them manually - but i want to see them in my Digital Cockpit - i saw pictures online showing that lol - 

Regarding Sirius XM - i have Sirius since 14 yrs now - BUT !!! never paid their high fees for a subscription - the quality is not the best too - you just wait one or two weeks after it expired - they will send you OFFERS via email and regular mail - my wife's Golf R is signed up now for 12 month for $25.99 (for the whole year) she likes it specially now for channel 70 Hallmark LOL LOL 

My one just expired one month ago - since VW only gives you 3 month Trial - i called them told them i want the same PROMO on my Tiguan - so they did too   

I don't give them my card any more - sometimes they tried to charge me the the FULL price after expiration of my package at one time they charged me $249 !!! i disputed it with AMEX ;-) and let it go .. the radio . was working for 1 yr until i traded it in :-0


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

With VCDS or obdelleven you can make the change to have it displayed in the digital cockpit under long coding for the instrument cluster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

moveingfaster said:


> With VCDS or obdelleven you can make the change to have it displayed in the digital cockpit under long coding for the instrument cluster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect will check tomorrow if I can find it lol 😂 if you have any how to for me that would be cool . I knew I saw it before ... thanks man..


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

Couldn’t find it ...


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Strotti said:


> Couldn’t find it ...


Go to 5F information Control unit
Adaptation 
Dashboard_display_configuration coverart 
Change from off to on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

moveingfaster said:


> Go to 5F information Control unit
> Adaptation
> Dashboard_display_configuration coverart
> Change from off to on.
> ...


Perfect ! Thanks - changed it on both cars this morning. Wonder why that was turned off .. I kind a like it ... Thanks again Movingfaster - you should post that as a sticky note for others.


----------

